# How to BRICK a Nintendo DS (Lite) - TESTED - 100% WORKING!!!



## zacchi4k (Nov 27, 2017)

Spoiler: !!!DISCLAIMER!!!



Now, even though the rest of this guide is written ironically, I'm being completely serious here: if you follow the steps in this guide, _*your DS will BRICK FOR REAL!!!*_ Only DS Lites can be unbricked after, and that requires replacing the BIOS chip. You've been warned, I'm not responsible for any bricked DSes.



Have you ever looked at your old, perfectly working Nintendo DS/Nintendo DS Lite, and thought: <<I just wish I could completely brick this thing by only using a flashcart...>>?
Well, fear no more, because this guide is written to accomplish just that! By the end of this guide, your DS will be 100% useless and you'll only be able to use it as a paperweight. Well, almost 100%, because, if you have a DS lite, you can still unbrick it, although it requires taking it apart.

Required stuff:

A working NDS flashcart
The flashcart's Micro SD card
A Micro SD card reader for PC

Gateway 3DS' NVRAM Installer (the .nds one which was used to boot the Gateway on 3DSes with 4.x firmware)
Your 100% working DS/DS Lite

Instructions:

Insert the Micro SD card into the Micro SD card reader and connect it to your PC
Copy the Gateway 3DS NVRAM Installer to the root of your SD card
Remove the SD card from the PC and put it back in the flashcart
Put your flashcart in your DS and the load it up
Open the file browser (if required) and load up the NVRAM installer
Press A to continue, then press A two more times to start the installation (although the options you choose shouldn't matter)
Wait for the installer to finish (it will take some time), then press A to power off the console
If you have followed every step carefully, then congratulations! Now your DS won't boot anymore, and will instead leave you with two blank screens.
And no, even hard resetting (removing the battery from the console and putting it back) won't fix it!

Sadly, as I said before, you can actually unbrick if you did this on a DS Lite, although it requires taking apart your device and replace the BIOS chip with another from an unbricked DS.
Here's how to do it, if for some reason you desire to do so:

Remove the flashcart from your DS Lite, and remove any GBA carts you have plugged in (even the protector)

Unscrew the battery cover from the back of your DS Lite, and remove the battery.
Unscrew the five tri-wing screws and the two Philips #00 screws hidden under the rubber feet.
Lift up the back cover and remove the shoulder buttons (beware, those shoulder buttons use little annoying springs which will end up flying everywhere)
On the motherboard, you will see a small removable board with a black cable attached to it. Everyone thinks it's just the WiFi card, but it actually also contains the BIOS chip
Unplug the black cable and remove the board from its connector by lifting it up
Install the board from the unbricked DS Lite, and remember to also plug in the black cable
Try to put both shoulder buttons back in place properly without swearing too much
Put the back cover back in and screw it back on
Put the battery back, alongside with the battery cover
Now your DS Lite should be working again, but as I said before, I see no reason why you would actually try to fix it.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 27, 2017)

After trying it about 3 times it works


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't think I understood you correctly, my DS now cooks toast. Any suggestions?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 27, 2017)

Instructions not clear, now got a ds lite stuck up my butt now what?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2017)

Zacchi4k said:


> Spoiler: !!!DISCLAIMER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shorter guide
you need
3ds
ds lite
pc
knowledge

inject flashme into ds download station
run it on 3ds with flashcart
download on ds lite
flash to 5% then short sl1 and vr1
???
profit
realise you just bricked your childhood


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 27, 2017)

Eix said:


> shorter guide
> you need
> 3ds
> ds lite
> ...


Shortest method

What you need:
DS
Knife

1. Stab your DS near the middle of the bottom screen
2.????
3. Profit!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow, thanks! Now I don’t have to spend money on a paperweight!



Eix said:


> shorter guide you need 3ds ds lite pc knowledge inject flashme into ds download station run it on 3ds with flashcart download on ds lite flash to 5% then short sl1 and vr1 ??? profit realise you just bricked your childhood



I totally want to brick my childhood.


----------



## zacchi4k (Nov 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> I don't think I understood you correctly, my DS now cooks toast. Any suggestions?


Mhhh, strange...
Can you check if your toaster can now play DS games instead?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2017)

even shorter method
drop in in water

shortesr method
hyper extend it so the top screen ribbon cable breaks


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

shorter method: drive over it with a truck


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 27, 2017)

shortest method: throw it outside and leave it there, come back soon™


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 27, 2017)

It not WorK. SHould Gate way work? WAt/ Help. screen white NOt bLack.


----------



## Boured (Nov 28, 2017)

This guide is garbage, my DS now works better than before and is now glowing with a divine aura.


If there was a dislike button i would make 50 accounts just to dislike this guide.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

who the hell would like to brick a console on purpose?


----------



## Boured (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> who the hell would like to brick a console on purpose?


The edge of the fourm is made for meme garbage. Or at least it's mostly meme garbage.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

Boured said:


> The edge of the fourm is made for meme garbage. Or at least it's mostly meme garbage.


ik, but according to the post, hes being serious


----------



## zacchi4k (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ik, but according to the post, hes being serious


Did you even read the disclaimer?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

Zacchi4k said:


> Did you even read the disclaimer?


i did


----------



## zacchi4k (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i did



Then here's something you might have missed, in gigant blue text:


Zacchi4k said:


> Now, _*even though the rest of this guide is written ironically*_, I'm being completely serious here: if you follow the steps in this guide, _*your DS will BRICK FOR REAL!!!*_ Only DS Lites can be unbricked after, and that requires replacing the BIOS chip. You've been warned, I'm not responsible for any bricked DSes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

ACCHIEVEMENT DONE
WATCH FOR MY NEXT THREAD


----------

